
How to use the Signal app if you only have a land line (ie no mobile phone) - gorm
http://people.skolelinux.org/pere/blog/How_to_use_the_Signal_app_if_you_only_have_a_land_line__ie_no_mobile_phone_.html
======
Freak_NL
Interesting read.

> So better than many options, but not great. And sadly the usage is connected
> to my land line, thus allowing those controlling the server to associate it
> to my home and person.

I wonder how often you need to enter that verification code provided by the
robot-voice via the phone number used as identifier. Might one be able to
bootstrap Signal with a public telephone? Of course that would tie your Signal
identity to that specific phone number, but it's a step up from associating it
with a phone number registered to your real-world identity.

Still pretty useless if you care about keeping your (on-line) identities
separate. It seems like most major services on the internet today desperately
want that neatly unique key that is my phone number in their databases. The
amount of nag-screens asking for it is absurd (Twitter, Steam, anything
Google, etc.).

------
sliken
Just create google account, use sms to that number, activate signal.

